# Not Jumping Anymore



## Black Cat Mistress (May 13, 2012)

Hello everyone! I adopted Betty (now 4) a black DSH along with Isis (now 15 months) also a black DSH and they were both doing fine. About 6 weeks ago I realized that Betty was having a lot trouble with her ears. She was shaking her head and scratching. When I tried to look in her ears to see what was going on, she fought me so furiously, she hurt her leg. She limped for a while but then seemed to recover. She has never been a big jumper, always the one to take the easiest way -- floor to chair to window seat -- going up and down. I did take her to the vet, where of course she behaved very nicely and didn't give them a lick of trouble like she gave me and allowed them to clean her ears (it was mites) rinse and medicate them, clean her teeth and clip her nails. Things she would never allow me to do for her! Frankly, I was so shocked I forgot to mention the leg to the vet at that time. 

But now, I notice that she is not jumping. She hasn't been in her window seat in weeks (could be our cold northern winter) but she also seems to have trouble jumping on the bed. Like she's not really jumping -- just sort of heaving herself up and then pulling herself up by her front paws. I can tell her back paws aren't even clearing the foot board at the lowest point. She's still playing and running with Isis and they wrestle and do the kicking thing with the hind legs, so it doesn't seem like that would be the problem. 

Could the sprain still be affecting her? She's always been laid-back but she could jump on the bed with no problem. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Foe/Logic (Jan 26, 2013)

She could be afraid of hurting herself further. While not the same, I used to know a dog that had an old injury on a hind leg, and she used to try to keep people and other animals from touching it, as if it still hurt.

Animals react to pain differently, and most try to avoid repeating the same behavior that hurt them in the first place, as well as anything that might aggravate an old injury. Give her a couple weeks with plenty of attention, and if you find her wanting to get to a higher spot but refusing to jump, go ahead and lift her to where she wants to go.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How long ago was the vet visit? 

She wouldn't need to put weight on her hind legs to be playing and bunny-kicking, so the leg might still be bothering her. And who knows, maybe there's something else going on that doesn't have anything to do with her leg? I hope not, but personally, I'd take her back to the vet just to be safe. I must admit to being one of those people who's at the vet at the drop of a hat, though.


----------



## Black Cat Mistress (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, I am giving her more attention but when I put her on her window seat, she just jumps off. She's not even staying on the bed at night like she used to. She seems to prefer the new sofa. Tomorrow she gets her follow up dose of Revolution that the vet prescribed. Could that be having an effect on her?


----------



## Black Cat Mistress (May 13, 2012)

Hi Spirite, thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I am on a very limited budget so taking her to the vet at the drop of a hat is not an option. But, I want her to be healthy too. How long does it take to recover from a sprained hind leg?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't have any info for you about Revolution or sprains, unfortunately. But I was going to suggest that you call the vet and explain that this had been going on for a while, but that now you're concerned because it's not going away, and you're wondering if it has anything to do with the Revolution that she got. It's more of a follow-up question than a new issue, so I can't imagine that they wouldn't be willing to just give you some advice over the phone. I've called my vet a few days after a visit wondering about possible side effects and such and if the vet tech doesn't know the answer, they have the vet call me back. All of the vets have always been perfectly happy to chat about my concerns. This would save you the exam fee and save your kitty (and you!) some stress.


----------

